# DRI EMBARC



## Tradetimes (Jan 6, 2021)

Phd research on DRI ! 



			https://gwynethedwards.files.wordpress.com/2020/10/research-analysis-on-the-case-of-embarc-dri-formally-club-intrawest-intrawest-gwyneth-edwards-24oct2020.pdf
		



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2021)

This appears to be a large research paper about how DRI controls the Embarc HOA 


> this current work demonstrates how a for-profit public firm controls a nonprofit organization, through the
> case of Diamond Resorts and its timeshare program, Embarc. The research
> demonstrates how the governance structure allows the for-profit firm to
> control the assets and revenue streams of the nonprofit organization, while
> passing on the costs and risk to the timeshare consumers.



Just remember that when Club Intrawest (CI) sold out to DRI  They didn't have enough "owner points" ( unsold points held by the developer which have 10 times the voting power of regular member points)  to control the required HOA vote of the sale, SO CI suddenly "developed" a new property on Vancouver island which generate more owner points and then allowed them to completely control the vote  over the CI members.


----------

